# UKW Secret Santa Photos 2016



## morfa (25 Dec 2016)

Happy Christmas everyone.

If all UKW Secret Santas could please post photos of their gifts up here that'd be wonderful. Thanks.


----------



## Racers (25 Dec 2016)

Happy Christmas Chaps

Here's mine, an OWT and a beading tool, both things I haven't got, thank you very much secret Santa.



Secret Santa 2016 by Racers, on Flickr

Pete


----------



## Steve1066 (25 Dec 2016)

Thank Secret Santa









I have a chair build to do at some point this year and this will come in very handy. 
And Happy Christmas to all


----------



## AndyT (25 Dec 2016)

This is my present. I think it was really well chosen. Because I already have a tape measure, I'd not looked at what else is available. This one is a Hultafors - and is really well made. It also has some extra tricks which I am sure will prove useful.
It has a built in marking blade so you can go straight from the indicated measurement to a scratch. This was discussed on a thread recently and although I thought it was a good idea, I'd not got round to modifying anything, so it's nice to have it ready made. It is also really clear for internal measurements - no need to add on 65mm like my other tape measure, this is an easy 100mm on a straight extension, and it's calibrated with extra numbers too.

What's more it will measure diameters and draw arcs.












The other good thing is that it's metric only. I do use both systems, but a tape with inches and mm will always have the units you want on the wrong edge, so that's another advantage. 

So many thanks to my thoughtful but not so secret Santa (there was a big clue enclosed)! :ho2


----------



## rxh (25 Dec 2016)

I have received the following:
- a book on wood threading,
- a folding Stanley knife,
- a 2” iron and cap iron, Bedford, Sheffield, cast steel,
- some fine boards of East Sussex elm.

Well chosen gifts indeed. Santa clearly knows that wooden threads and plane making are particular interests of mine. The knife is very useful and I shall have to make something special with the elm, which is a rare substance.

Thanks very much Santa.


----------



## DiscoStu (25 Dec 2016)

I think that Ss is a real highlight of the day for me. Unfortunately nobody else would ever buy me anything that I would want that would be a surprise so it great. 

I've very kindly been sent two turned items. 

A marking gauge and a screwdriver with a set of bits to use in it. 

I love it!

Thanks Santa!


----------



## SVB (25 Dec 2016)

I had a really wonderful box full of items, many I'd not buy for myself, (incl Festool tape - only for posh measurements!). 

Simon


----------



## Homers double (25 Dec 2016)

Merry Christmas to all

I have received a lovely pair of marking gauges from my secret Santa :ho2, they are absolutely brilliant Thankyou so much.
It was funny explaining to my family where my secret Santa gift came from, also it was great opening a present that I didn't know what it's contents were.

Harvey


----------



## marcros (25 Dec 2016)

marcros":ttfn4dzk said:


> Thank you to my Secret Santa. I have no idea who it may be, but I am extremely grateful for a selection of books. Now, with child in bed, I am going to sit down with a nice drink, a mince pie and learn all about the history of blade making in Sheffield and have a proper look through the Wheelwrights shop.
> 
> Thanks once again to Santa, thanks to Morfa for the organisation, and Merry Christmas to all!
> 
> Mark


----------



## Escudo (26 Dec 2016)

Happy Christmas and New Year to all forum friends.

Here is a picture of my splendid secret santa gift, being modelled by young Tom.



image hosting gif

A Makita tool belt tote. A very handy item. Perfect for holding tools and consumables while working. I can see this being put to good use by me and Tom.

Thank you secret santa.

I throughly enjoy this annual event and I hope we can keep the tradition going. We seem down a little on participants, maybe next year more will take part when they see the fun and excitement of making/buying a gift to send, and receiving a gift with no idea where it came from, and what it might be?

All the best
Tony.


----------



## SVB (27 Dec 2016)

Many thanks to Morfa for organising this year's event. Great to see more next year but good we can do this as a forum. 

Hope all had a good xmas and wishing you all a great NY!

Simon


----------



## Gary (28 Dec 2016)

Well a big thank you to my not so SS. :wink: 

Thanks to him I got a fine example of a rosewood screwdriver. Being new to turning it's a truely inspiration piece. 



It'll be put to good use. 

I'll be having a go at some for myself in the new year.


----------



## rafezetter (28 Dec 2016)

Well done all around again - I hope RXH won't mind me saying I'm fairly sure that Padauk(?) and brass spokeshave Steve1066 got was made by him. It certainly has all the hallmarks of his work.


----------



## morfa (28 Dec 2016)

On the participation front, I think we did pretty well bearing in mind that it was a bit last minute. I didn't really start trying to organise anything till the end of November. It's normally quite well underway by then. If I remember earlier next year, I'll try and organise. But if someone else wants to take up the baton, that's fine by me as well. 

It's lovely to see all the wonderful presents. Very heartening.


----------



## DiscoStu (29 Dec 2016)

Thanks to all who took part and Morfa for sorting it out. I love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rxh (31 Dec 2016)

Yes, rafezetter, I own up to the spokeshave and the wood is indeed padauk.

Big thanks to Morfa for stepping in and organising SS this year.


----------



## Steve1066 (2 Jan 2017)

rxh":3hb7z1w8 said:


> Yes, rafezetter, I own up to the spokeshave and the wood is indeed padauk.
> 
> Big thanks to Morfa for stepping in and organising SS this year.


 Thanks RHX it truly is a lovely little spokeshave. I had a play with it and it works beautifully. If you don't mind me asking what steel is the blade made out of.
And many thanks to Morfa for sorting it all out.


----------



## rxh (2 Jan 2017)

Thanks Steve, I'm glad you like it. The steel is O1 (gauge plate) which can take a good edge and is capable of "backyard" heat treatment, unlike some other steel grades now used for plane irons.


----------

